# During The Purchase...



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

shy There are probably a few items that a new purchaser may ask the dealer to throw in to a deal, but forgets until too late. What would be some goodies/necessities to ask to be put into the purchase agreement for the TT? ie. sway control, toilet paper, whatever. (Trying to nickel and dime in reverse)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

a generator?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

sewer hoses, extention cord for the shore line Vent covers
wheel chocks lyxns leveling blocks 
What ever you can get

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our new Outback came with a huge box packed with everything you would need to go camping, even a squeegee. They also threw in the tow package and house batteries. I was at the point where if I wanted to ask for another freebie, it would have to be a generator because they gave us everything else









Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A second battery would be good. Dual 6 volts would be even better!

This is also the best time to do a QuickieFlush. I would ask them to throw that in as well... Installed of course!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Tornado

second battery

hitch

WD and Sway bars

lynz blocks

Maxx Air Vents


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Our new Outback came with a huge box packed with everything you would need to go camping, even a squeegee.Â They also threw in the tow package and house batteries.Â I was at the point where if I wanted to ask for another freebie, it would have to be a generator because they gave us everything elseÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....I am taking you with me when I go camper shopping...next time!


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

We also made them fill both propane tanks and throw in two televisions (I didn't say TVs because I didn't want to you think they'd thrown in a Tahoe and a Siera







).


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

I would heve bad to ask for more as well. Camptwon RV filled the propane, installed the prodigy brake controll, installed the equal-i-zer and gave me a starter pack (water hose, water pressure regulator, sewer hose, tank sanitizer, hose doughnut and one roll of tp).

I didn't think about the television or generator though.

Dave


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Anything and everything to make it camp ready.

Batteries (a pair of group 27 or a pair of 6vdc T105's)
Full propane
Water hose
Sewer hose
Water filter
Tank treatments

I got a $300 shopping spree to cover a lot of the little stuff (yea I know I really paid for it but it still felt like free money).

You can also ask for big ticket items like a Reese Dual cam and a Prodigy but do not expect them unless you over paid for the trailer.

Good Luck.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I got the price down on mine but still overpaid and only got the propane filled and the cheesey starter kit.









Lance


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

usmc03 said:


> I got the price down on mine but still overpaid and only got the propane filled and the cheesey starter kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you've got one awesome camper and years of family memories to be made. I say you still came out ahead!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> usmc03 said:
> 
> 
> > I got the price down on mine but still overpaid and only got the propane filled and the cheesey starter kit.
> ...


Can't argue with that.


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> usmc03 said:
> 
> 
> > I got the price down on mine but still overpaid and only got the propane filled and the cheesey starter kit.
> ...


Agreed...I got the same cheesy starter set and quickly made friends with Camping World.







Had a blast buying all the new doo-dads for the TT, but what I really got was something that both me and the DW love to do and love to work on when we are at home.

Good Luck,
George


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> A second battery would be good. Dual 6 volts would be even better!
> 
> This is also the best time to do a QuickieFlush. I would ask them to throw that in as well... Installed of course!
> 
> ...


We were told it had a quickie flush already installed, but I don't think that ever happened







How would I know if one was in there?
As for outfitting the Outback and making it just like home, my husband handed over the 2 grand that we got for the pop-up...Boy did I have fun!


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Only paid 300.00 over advertised price by lakeshore. 
Was able to negotiate, Brake Controller, significant discount on reese WD / HP dual cam sway .

No negotiation needed for other essentials , they provided free of charge propane fill, Water hose, Sewer hose, AC adapter plug , Tank treatment. additionally gave us a 10% off anything else in the store to pick up odds and ends (we put it towards MAxxfan unit)

They wouldn't budge on extra battery though. Just as well the Trojans T125's I purchased after market are better than what they would have been able to provide.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

skippershe said:


> a generator?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Local dealer does that.....of course, he doesnt sell Outbacks, rats.....

The TT he sells and the generators are both, well......crud


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> We were told it had a quickie flush already installed, but I don't think that ever happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a QuickieFlush installed, there will be a hose connection on the street side of the trailer. It is the same sort of connector as your city water connection, but will not be the same one. You will have two. One water... One QuickieFlush.

Also, if they installed it as the kit comes from the package, the connection will probably be mounted to the frame under the skirting, and not particulary visible until you get down on your hands and knees. Just what I love to do at a dump station!







You are looking for something like this:









Thus is born, the Mod -of-a-Mod:









Hope this helps skippershe! If you are still having trouble finding it, I will be glad to take a look next July at Zion N.P..









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

I like the quikie flush installation idea for an add on. I think once you've reached your limit, you could ask for more 'stuff' at cost. That may be a way to get more for the least amount.
By the way, has anyone knowledge about extended warranties? I think the industry standard 1yr is quite pathetic for something that costs upwards of 20-25G's.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Our 28 Krs came from Lakeshore RV in Michigan delivered all the way to Florida....I can say I got a great deal on it compared to a local purchase but all I got besides the trailer was the propane bottles full and a fight to get a temp tag. But now we are good to go...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > We were told it had a quickie flush already installed, but I don't think that ever happened
> ...


Thanks Doug, I will be sure to ask you about it at Zion...Bring your tools!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd ask for some of the basic things listed here AND a credit to their store. Once you get a few trips in, you'll quickly find out what you really need.


----------

